# NEW TO VAPING



## Seasideboy1 (6/2/22)

Hi. Please allow me to say that I am an absolute novice and I have almost no knowledge with regards to vaping. Having said that, I am currently using a Smok Nord4, and a geek vape legend 2. I simply LOVE both of my devices, but the store from where I purchased my devices is behaving very deceptively to me, to say the least. Thus far, they have milked me of quite a sum of money, with lame excuses that my devices do not necessarily come with warranties etc. Please advise me, although I just want to cut a long story short and deal with vape stores that are not there simply to make money. I really appreciate your kind advice and assistance. Regards. Abdool Essa. North Beach. Durban.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (6/2/22)

Welcome to the forum @Seasideboy1. There are several recognised vape stores that are registered here and all are trustworthy with excellent customer service. Sir Vape is based in Durban. Maybe other durbanites will be able to make more recommendations @DarthBranMuffin @Paul33 @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Munro31 (6/2/22)

Devices do come with warranty, but they are limited as most warranties are, for example, juice damage will not be covered, abuse of device, water damage or opening up the device, just a few off the top of my head. Also be aware that fake devices are everywhere and buying from a established store will ensure that you get genuine devices.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/2/22)

Munro31 said:


> fake devices are everywhere



Are fake mods everywhere? 

I haven't seen a fake mod since the days of the original Pico.

I probably lead a sheltered life.


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (6/2/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Are fake mods everywhere?
> 
> I haven't seen a fake mod since the days of the original Pico.
> 
> I probably lead a sheltered life.


Hillfox china mall has some incredibly legit looking drags and other mods but once you look closer you can see they're fake, that and the pixelated labels and non-gorilla ejuices it feels like a nightmare in there sometimes

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Munro31 (6/2/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Are fake mods everywhere?
> 
> I haven't seen a fake mod since the days of the original Pico.
> 
> I probably lead a sheltered life.


Haha, yes plenty! If you go to any non-vape shop eg tobacco shop, Cafe, China mall it's full of fake juices, mods, tanks

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## JuanB (6/2/22)

From my knowledge vape devices only carry a basic & short warranty, not a 12 month like appliances. Since you've got 2 devices already you should only be buying coils & juices for a while now. Go visit Musgrave Sir Vape, good stock, advise & helpful...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/2/22)

Welcome @Seasideboy1 !!!

Awesome of you to reach out on this forum as here you will find the guidance and help you are looking for!

A few shops in Durban to mention, and there are more out there:

ECIG INN - https://shop.eciginn.co.za/
SIR VAPE - https://www.sirvape.co.za/
DOWNTOWN VAPOURY - https://www.downtownvapoury.co.za/
MAGIC CLOUDS VAPOURY - https://www.magiccloudsvapoury.co.za/

Not sure who you went to, but these guys and gals will be able to sort you out without any issues.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Seasideboy1 (9/2/22)

Juan, thank you so much, my Brother. 
I purchased some vaping stuff from Sir Vape, a very POOR after-sales service, especially with James not being there anymore.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Seasideboy1 (9/2/22)

Munro31 said:


> Haha, yes plenty! If you go to any non-vape shop eg tobacco shop, Cafe, China mall it's full of fake juices, mods, tanks





Seasideboy1 said:


> Hi. Please allow me to say that I am an absolute novice and I have almost no knowledge with regards to vaping. Having said that, I am currently using a Smok Nord4, and a geek vape legend 2. I simply LOVE both of my devices, but the store from where I purchased my devices is behaving very deceptively to me, to say the least. Thus far, they have milked me of quite a sum of money, with lame excuses that my devices do not necessarily come with warranties etc. Please advise me, although I just want to cut a long story short and deal with vape stores that are not there simply to make money. I really appreciate your kind advice and assistance. Regards. Abdool Essa. North Beach. Durban.



Guys, I sincerely appreciate all the kind pieces of advice, really. However, Sir Vape Musgrave has left feeling very despondent, to say the least, despite doing quite a lot of business with them. TOTALLY DESPONDENT!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Seasideboy1 (9/2/22)

Munro31 said:


> Devices do come with warranty, but they are limited as most warranties are, for example, juice damage will not be covered, abuse of device, water damage or opening up the device, just a few off the top of my head. Also be aware that fake devices are everywhere and buying from a established store will ensure that you get genuine devices.



I purchased my device from Sir Vape about 6 weeks ago.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BigGuy (10/2/22)

Seasideboy1 said:


> Juan, thank you so much, my Brother.
> I purchased some vaping stuff from Sir Vape, a very POOR after-sales service, especially with James not being there anymore.


Hi, It's Craig here Owner, how can I be of assistance?

Yeah James was a real gem but he made the decision to move to his father's business which we understand but that's off the topic. 

I see that you are feeling a bit disappointed in the after-sales service, and you have had an issue with a device. Please can you fill me in as to what the problem is please.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## BigGuy (11/2/22)

Seasideboy1 said:


> I purchased my device from Sir Vape about 6 weeks ago.


Hi, Has someone been able to assist you at the shop? or is there something I can still help you with?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rivera (11/2/22)

Seasideboy1 said:


> Hi. Please allow me to say that I am an absolute novice and I have almost no knowledge with regards to vaping. Having said that, I am currently using a Smok Nord4, and a geek vape legend 2. I simply LOVE both of my devices, but the store from where I purchased my devices is behaving very deceptively to me, to say the least. Thus far, they have milked me of quite a sum of money, with lame excuses that my devices do not necessarily come with warranties etc. Please advise me, although I just want to cut a long story short and deal with vape stores that are not there simply to make money. I really appreciate your kind advice and assistance. Regards. Abdool Essa. North Beach. Durban.



From personal experience with Sir Vape, they are certainly not a shop "simply out to make money". 

If you are having issues with a mod, I highly suggest popping in and speaking to them in person about it, as it's very hard to know exactly what is going on otherwise.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

